Ask HN: Share your .vimrc file and what plug-ins you use - mrburton
======
oftenwrong
Below are some various things I actually use... and not all of the junk in my
vimrc I don't actually use.

Plugins:

[https://github.com/tmhedberg/matchit](https://github.com/tmhedberg/matchit)

[https://github.com/tpope/vim-sleuth](https://github.com/tpope/vim-sleuth)

[https://github.com/tpope/vim-repeat](https://github.com/tpope/vim-repeat)

[https://github.com/tpope/vim-surround](https://github.com/tpope/vim-surround)

[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf.vim](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf.vim)

(also see [https://jesseleite.com/posts/2/its-dangerous-to-vim-alone-
ta...](https://jesseleite.com/posts/2/its-dangerous-to-vim-alone-take-fzf) )

Some snippets:

[https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore#change-cursor-style-
depe...](https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore#change-cursor-style-dependent-on-
mode)

[https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore#saner-behavior-of-n-
and-...](https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore#saner-behavior-of-n-and-n)

and a similar snippet:

    
    
        " consistent direction regardless of initial charsearch direction for ; and ,
        nnoremap <expr> ; ',;'[getcharsearch().forward]
        nnoremap <expr> , ';,'[getcharsearch().forward]
    

I use my arrow keys for buffer navigation in normal mode:

    
    
        nnoremap <up> :Buffers<cr>
        nnoremap <down> :b#<cr>
        nnoremap <left> :bp<cr>
        nnoremap <right> :bn<cr>
    

...and disable them in insert mode:

    
    
        inoremap <down> <nop>
        inoremap <left> <nop>
        inoremap <right> <nop>
        inoremap <up> <nop>

------
deepaksurti
\- Pathogen: Plugin manager

\- Solarized: Theme

\- POwerline: Metadata

\- NerdTree: Navigator

\- Command T: Fast File nav

\- Gundo: undo tree

[0]
[https://github.com/dmsurti/myconf/blob/master/.vimrc](https://github.com/dmsurti/myconf/blob/master/.vimrc)

------
matt_the_bass
I had a meeting with Bill Joy some time ago. He typed on his laptop the whole
time (presumably taking notes). I wanted to ask him what he had in his (or if
even still uses VI/vi derivatives)

But of course I didn’t.

------
mrburton
Plugins:

yuttie/comfortable-motion.vim - Gives you nice smooth scrolling to the bottom
junegunn/fzf - Great fuzzy searching for files scrooloose/nerdtree - A file
system navigator itchyny/lightline.vim - nice fancy status bar.

